# Another Intresting Flush Valve Install



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I posted a few pics in the past showing offsets doe flush tubes and long supply tailpeices. This is the first time I seen an extension for the supply tailpeice.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have never seen one of those before.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Whoa new to me. Surprised they didn't use the longer tailpiece that's made for it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is that a Sloan part? If so, much easier than pulling one of those tailpieces out of a flush valve.








Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Is that a Sloan part? If so, much easier than pulling one of those tailpieces out of a flush valve.
> 
> Paul


Seems to be a Sloan part. Here is another one.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

How about thus trap primer. It was the first I e seen and installed. Anybody seen this before. Not to hyjack but I think it fits this thread.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How about thus trap primer. It was the first I e seen and installed. Anybody seen this before. Not to hyjack but I think it fits this thread.


No worrys, I seen something like this in the past. But not very common. 

This is a perfect thread for posting unique and creative flush valve installs.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How about thus trap primer. It was the first I e seen and installed. Anybody seen this before. Not to hyjack but I think it fits this thread.


i have installed those before.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Do it all the time. If in a bathroom why not? saves on mechanical primers and works just fine. I run em into the back though so its not visible from the front.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

red_devil said:


> Do it all the time. If in a bathroom why not? saves on mechanical primers and works just fine. I run em into the back though so its not visible from the front.


How. I barley had enough room to bend it as it was. U stub out the connection exactly to the tap on the tail piece???


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How about thus trap primer. It was the first I e seen and installed. Anybody seen this before. Not to hyjack but I think it fits this thread.


I see those at Staples quite often!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Drill a hole and insert adpt. Solder in adpt. (3/8 ip by 3/8 comp. or 1/4 ip by 3/8 comp. depending what I'm givin) Connect to 1/2" copper x 3/8 comp adpt behind. We don't have them pretapped. Sometimes just drill the tailpiece clean off the chrome, solder in pipe. But you need at least the one compression fitting or makes it a pain for the service guys.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. Cuz the Sloan parts I got would be almost I'm possible to rough in and pipe it to the back of the tail piece and hit the factory tap!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Ya I've never had that. Are the taps strong or brittle like the tailpiece material? It would certainly be a pain lining up a tap. Much easier doing it yourself.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

They are kinda thin but some Teflon and tlc and ur fine 3/8 ips tap


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I took a pic of a 3/4" urinal vacuum tube I heated up and bent an offset in. Sloan quit making the urinal offset tubes.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

How about the Crome finish???


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How about the Crome finish???


on my homemade offset? The heat added a nice rainbow effect. However, I was at a refinery, in an operators' shanty. I swapped out urinals, and the new urinal spud was about 3/4" further away from the wall than the original. Not enough time left in the day to get a hot work permit and make a longer stub out. The operators were just happy to get a new urinal.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This just makes me sad.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

It's not to Ada code. Cuz the handle isn't on the accessible side


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*homemade Sloan wrench*

This is for swapping out tailpieces. I used to dread them, now it's a caker.
Next time I get out to a repeat customer I will take pix of chrome 45's and 90's I had to install on a bathroom reno, because the water stubouts were between 3 and 3.5" from center, and they weren't going to open the walls so i could move the water pipe over.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sweet. Better the a hammer


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

At a docs office


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I hate those tapped trap primers. h.a.t.e.

Usually when I see them the "maintenance engineer" has a pound of two part epoxy pressed around it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Sloan follies*

This is an interesting use of friction washer by Gilberto, the maintenance guy, at a school I just started doing work at.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

They use a crome 3/8 supply! 👍


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> How about thus trap primer. It was the first I e seen and installed. Anybody seen this before. Not to hyjack but I think it fits this thread.


See them alot on campus.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> At a docs office
> 
> View attachment 26250


Have one just like that on a urinal on campus


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I posted a few pics in the past showing offsets doe flush tubes and long supply tailpeices. This is the first time I seen an extension for the supply tailpeice.
> 
> View attachment 20905


Almost looks like a zurn flushometer.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok this is a first for me. A lock for the nut on a Sloan handle. Seen this and WTF came out of my mouth.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I had the flush valve and spud stolen out of a mens bathroom in McDonalds.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks like its just a lock over the handle nut, if you zoom in on your first pic you can see the nut on the inside.. As to why, not a clue. May have a pliers bandit taking nuts. Lol


----------

